

Perl-5.22.0 is now available - esaym
http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2015/06/msg228300.html

======
mrbig4545
Here's what's changed

[https://metacpan.org/pod/release/RJBS/perl-5.22.0/pod/perlde...](https://metacpan.org/pod/release/RJBS/perl-5.22.0/pod/perldelta.pod)

------
esaym
"....thanks to a vibrant community of users and developers."

